# Oorah!!



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

My son sent a few new pics to me over the weekend. They had a dress parade recently. H'es the tall one on the right.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Handsome spawn ya got there jdubbya!!!! Nice pic. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

he's so handsome!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Now that's what a Marine looks like.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

He's a good looking young man jdubbya, I can see you're a proud parent!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Good looking boys, but I believe your son has the edge with the looks


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I agree with roxy. good looks and military training make your son cute and deadly.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Great pic - you have every right to be proud. 
Pass on my thanks for his service to his country.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words. He's currently stationed at Naval Base Kitsap in Bangor Wa. He's in USMC Security Forces and will be there for two years before likely being deployed. He hopes to get leave around Thanksgiving. We haven't seen him since January so we're hoping his request comes through.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

good luck to him and tell him thanx from the forum for his service in the armed forces


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

There's just something about a man in uniform.....


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

morbid mike said:


> good luck to him and tell him thanx from the forum for his service in the armed forces


Thanks, and I'll be sure to pass it along



sharpobject said:


> There's just something about a man in uniform.....


Agreed! The Marine Corps Dress Blues are really impressive.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Semper Fi


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Marines rock.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

*Some news*

My son was selected along with 9 other Marines for RTT (recapture tactical team) training. This is part of the CQB (close quarters combat) tram and is sort of a Marine Corps SWAT team. He'll be headed back to VA in a few weeks for 2 months of training and then back to WAshington State. He is very happy about it, although it's a much higher risk job. Why do kids think they have to give their parents gray hair??!!:googly:


----------



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

Whoa! He's going for the full-on warrior track. Oooh-RAH!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Terra said:


> Whoa! He's going for the full-on warrior track. Oooh-RAH!


Oh Yeah! He's always been a high octane kid, even when he was little. not afraid of anything. He wants this really bad so we're hoping he does well with the training.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You have every right to be proud of all your sons. Those are some great boys you've raised. While I was in the hospital last week my hubby would stop in every day to see me in his uniform. People would stop in the parking lot, halls, even come in my room and say thank you and shake his hand. I guess I'm old enough to remember this isn't always how the military was treated. I'm just so proud this country has learned it doesn't matter what the politics are, the soldiers are there for us. Tell your son he recieves thoughts and prayers everyday from people he doesn't know, but appreciate his dedication. 
By the way, the uniform is nice, but I'll take my AF SM Sgt anyday. lol


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

The boy called on Friday and was promoted to Lance Corporal! He is really excited as he wasn't expecting it!


----------

